# AxMen



## old grizzly (Jul 22, 2012)

AxMen series just finished over here in UK.Quite interesting,but the UKs health and safety inspectors would have a great time with those boys,infact they would put them all out of business.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 22, 2012)

old grizzly said:


> AxMen series just finished over here in UK.Quite interesting,but the UKs health and safety inspectors would have a great time with those boys,infact they would put them all out of business.



I have a feeling that is part of the reason why some of the original cast of characters is no longer on. Drew too much attention.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I couldnt even finish out the season. The first year it kicked off, I enjoyed watching it. Amazing to see what it has become in a few short years (dont get me wrong, it wasnt a great show from the get go).


----------



## TreeSurfer (Jul 29, 2012)

does anyone know the episode where that one, newbie faller got a borrowed saw stuck in the tree and smashed?


----------



## total_green (Sep 4, 2012)

old grizzly said:


> AxMen series just finished over here in UK.Quite interesting,but the UKs health and safety inspectors would have a great time with those boys,infact they would put them all out of business.



yeah was thinking the same m8,am up in ediburgh and its all health and safety,when a worked as a overheadlinesman,the harness was heavier than the steel work lol,so many lanyards etc


----------



## total_green (Sep 4, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> I have a feeling that is part of the reason why some of the original cast of characters is no longer on. Drew too much attention.



well i just found this out yesterday that jimmy smith has been charged with claiming benefits while on the sick,he claims them(the government)are rippin of the everyday person,didnt know the outcome of the case so if any1 knows let me know thanks


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was told that the show was cancelled...no 6th season, no more Ax Men.

Anyone else have any info?


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't know. I do know that they can't get any reputable logging outfits to agree to be filmed. I wonder why? :msp_wink:


----------



## Husky77 (Oct 10, 2012)

old grizzly said:


> AxMen series just finished over here in UK.Quite interesting,but the UKs health and safety inspectors would have a great time with those boys,infact they would put them all out of business.




I really dont know how they get away with it, just a hard hat and thats about it. You cant even pick a saw up in the UK without your gear on.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Oct 16, 2012)

mikey517 said:


> I was told that the show was cancelled...no 6th season, no more Ax Men.
> 
> Anyone else have any info?



the show was not cancelled there is a 6th season


----------



## Fronty Owner (Oct 21, 2012)

Husky77 said:


> I really dont know how they get away with it, just a hard hat and thats about it. You cant even pick a saw up in the UK without your gear on.



last time I was in the UK, I couldn't walk out if the shop yard without hardhat, safety glasses, safety shoes, high vis jacket and a tea card. Then they would get annoyed when I walked back into the office like that. I was in and out a dozen times a day. taking 10 minutes to change clothes each time burn up two hours a day just changing clothes. No wonder it took three times as long to do something as it should have.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 22, 2012)

So that POS loser of a show is going for another season. Please someone shoot the director.

Harry K


----------



## luvatenor (Oct 23, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> the show was not cancelled there is a 6th season



Any more info on the 6th season? I have not seen anything mentioned anywhere-Thanks


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been told there will be a new season don't know when it will air. I have a very good friend how owns a general store and eating place in Coffman Cove Alaska, on Prince of Wales Island. They have just filmed an episode, fake as all of them, at his burger bar where he hires Coatsi to flip burgers then gets in an argument and bodily throws him out. Can't wait to see my friend the movie star. To bad all their stuff is all put on, could be real interesting to watch a real operation in action. The eatery owner spent over 20 years logging in Alaska before forest service shut every thing down. The only logging there now in on native land.


----------



## Olhag (Jan 7, 2013)

*Show not cancelled*

We couldn't be so lucky. The sixth season is running. My husband can't resist checking if there are any new shows where they actually work. First season was tollerable. Why can these shows take up so much time? They are abominable. If I still had young kids in my house, I would not allow them to watch how grown men can be so irresponsible and foul
The Craig and DJ thing angers me. Portraying the angry uncontrolable Craig as the person who is in the right is just plain insulting to our intelligence. True - DJ seems to have been hit too many times in the head; but, the behavior of the other men in the crew is disgusting and cruel. For those men to have the nerve to admit their cruel and demeaning behavior towards DJ is made worse by the TV viewing public watching it.
I registered here so I could tell whoever is in charge , we are not going to watch anymore. We've waisted too much time just waiting for it to get better. I know many other people who have also decided these "reality" shows are a tragic waist of time. 
History Chanel, you have failed us.
************************************** :msp_angry:



mikey517 said:


> I was told that the show was cancelled...no 6th season, no more Ax Men.
> 
> Anyone else have any info?


----------



## DarthTater (Jan 7, 2013)

Olhag said:


> We couldn't be so lucky. The sixth season is running. My husband can't resist checking if there are any new shows where they actually work. First season was tollerable. Why can these shows take up so much time? They are abominable. If I still had young kids in my house, I would not allow them to watch how grown men can be so irresponsible and foul
> The Craig and DJ thing angers me. Portraying the angry uncontrolable Craig as the person who is in the right is just plain insulting to our intelligence. True - DJ seems to have been hit too many times in the head; but, the behavior of the other men in the crew is disgusting and cruel. For those men to have the nerve to admit their cruel and demeaning behavior towards DJ is made worse by the TV viewing public watching it.
> I registered here so I could tell whoever is in charge , we are not going to watch anymore. We've waisted too much time just waiting for it to get better. I know many other people who have also decided these "reality" shows are a tragic waist of time.
> History Chanel, you have failed us.
> ************************************** :msp_angry:



don't blame you, the show has gone form mediocre to downright stupid.

In fact it reminds me of the stuff depicted in the movie "Idiocracy"


----------



## bigcat (Jan 7, 2013)

It's like watching a train wreck...it's terrible but you got to see it.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 7, 2013)

Olhag said:


> We couldn't be so lucky. The sixth season is running. My husband can't resist checking if there are any new shows where they actually work. First season was tollerable. Why can these shows take up so much time? They are abominable. If I still had young kids in my house, I would not allow them to watch how grown men can be so irresponsible and foul
> The Craig and DJ thing angers me. Portraying the angry uncontrolable Craig as the person who is in the right is just plain insulting to our intelligence. True - DJ seems to have been hit too many times in the head; but, the behavior of the other men in the crew is disgusting and cruel. For those men to have the nerve to admit their cruel and demeaning behavior towards DJ is made worse by the TV viewing public watching it.
> I registered here so I could tell whoever is in charge , we are not going to watch anymore. We've waisted too much time just waiting for it to get better. I know many other people who have also decided these "reality" shows are a tragic waist of time.
> History Chanel, you have failed us.
> ************************************** :msp_angry:



Ever been around ironworkers? We are cruel and we could give 2 ####s. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 15, 2013)

Just when I didn't think this show could be any more of a let down.

Where has Big Gun Logging been?

The majority of the show is Shelby and the Smiths, I mean really?

Can we just get one episode of actual logging...just one?


----------



## 2dumb4words (Jan 15, 2013)

What the hell happened to the History channel? Used to have shows about history. It's devolved into northern hemisphere shananigins. How about a show on the history of logging? Showing some of the equipment and techniques used in the past? How it came to be such a fictional "reality" is beyond me (ratings and $ I assume). And same goes for Ice Road truckers. I'm sure lots of people would be interested in seeing how the pioneers of the ice roads did things and learned from it. Waiting to see who will "spin out", or fall through the ice doesn't seem to have much bearing on history. I will confess, Lisa Kelly makes my pants feel funny.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 15, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> What the hell happened to the History channel? Used to have shows about history. It's devolved into northern hemisphere shananigins. How about a show on the history of logging? Showing some of the equipment and techniques used in the past? How it came to be such a fictional "reality" is beyond me (ratings and $ I assume). And same goes for Ice Road truckers. I'm sure lots of people would be interested in seeing how the pioneers of the ice roads did things and learned from it. Waiting to see who will "spin out", or fall through the ice doesn't seem to have much bearing on history. I will confess, Lisa Kelly makes my pants feel funny.



I can't imagine though, that this drama will have a much longer shelf life.


----------

